# Took out the 9mm's to range



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I took out 3 of my 4 9mm's to the range today; my S&W 910, Glock 26 and S&W Sigma. I recently obtained the Sigma from a friend for under $200 bucks, was just too good to pass up. I had mixed feelings with the Sigma, although it operated good with the 100 rounds, the trigger leaves a lot to be desired. Especially when comparing it to a nice crisp glock trigger, or to the single action of my 910. That being said, it was still fairly easy to shoot in the 10 ring at 12 yards, even with the long trigger. Hopefully some more trigger time and I will enjoy the gun a little more.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like you got a great deal! That trigger is a little odd, though.
Getting used to the trigger sounds like a good excuse to shoot more. :mrgreen:


----------

